# Do You Like Eva Longoria's Hair Better Wavy or Straight?



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 21, 2007)

I say wavy, although I like both hairstyles on her.


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 21, 2007)

Hard to choose. she has such beautiful face and both look great.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sushi-gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hard to choose. she has such beautiful face and both look great. Agreed! She seems to be able to work almost any hair style!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

I like them both depending on what she is wearing. Wavy does seem to suit her better when she is dressed up in evening wear.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 21, 2007)

Both.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 21, 2007)

both


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 21, 2007)

Both...but like the wavy a lil bit more


----------



## Amia (Oct 21, 2007)

I say both too, but if I have to choose wavys a little nicer.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 21, 2007)

if i hadddddd to choose,id pick wavy.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 21, 2007)

Straight


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2007)

can't choose....love it both ways


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

She looks great with both!


----------



## perlanga (Oct 22, 2007)

Wavy, but with long hair.


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 22, 2007)

she is hott either way ! Love the wavy for a glamorous look though !


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 22, 2007)

straight


----------



## cracka (Oct 22, 2007)

straight


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

wavy


----------



## jera (Oct 22, 2007)

Being a hairdresser as well as a makeup artist...I would say she looks best in wavy hair...seems so glamourous.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

straight, but that might be because i prefer her makeup in the photo in which she has straight hair. It's so hard to tell!

She looks pretty with both types


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 23, 2007)

i like them both


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like em both. They both suit her well.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 23, 2007)

Wavy.


----------



## fawp (Oct 23, 2007)

I love both looks on her...'course when I saw her with wavy hair last week on Desperate Housewives, it convinced me to go buy some hot rollers.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I love both


----------



## LillyV (Oct 24, 2007)

wavy!


----------



## mayyami (Oct 24, 2007)

she looks hot both ways, but straight more =)


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it wavy best.


----------



## nikitanitro (Oct 24, 2007)

I like both styles on her, but I find it accents her face just a bit better when its wavy.


----------



## cintamay (Oct 24, 2007)

i like both of them


----------



## yupyupme (Oct 24, 2007)

definitely wavy!but she is so beautiful whatever hair she has!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 24, 2007)

She rocks either style! =)


----------



## mini me (Oct 24, 2007)

wavy


----------



## PinkNLacy (Oct 24, 2007)

Wavy.


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

I lovee her hair when its wavy, it looks really nice on her!


----------



## CheerBear (Oct 26, 2007)

I think both look great on her - 2 different hairstyles for 2 different occasions!

However, I really like her hair when it's straight but the ends are kind of curled in.


----------



## veilchen (Oct 27, 2007)

She's just beautiful, no matter what, but I slightly prefer the wavy do.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wavy.


----------



## charish (Oct 30, 2007)

i like it straight.


----------



## monniej (Oct 30, 2007)

i actually like it both ways!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 30, 2007)

I like it both ways!! But I prefer the straight more! It looks good on her and flatters her face.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 30, 2007)

Straight because I like that her hair looks longer this way


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 30, 2007)

I say wavy, she looks cute both ways, but the straight look gives her a more boyish look.


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

I think it looks nicer wavy


----------



## lummerz (Nov 5, 2007)

The straight hair looks quite touchable and makes her quite youthful. Wavy is good too..but more in that sophisticated kind of way. I like simplicity so I say Straight!


----------



## aney (Nov 6, 2007)

Both look great but I like her hair wavy better!


----------



## ivette (Nov 6, 2007)

wavy


----------



## noodlenoodle (Nov 7, 2007)

Both - If you got a beautiful face like eva, then anything suits you =/


----------



## michixboo (Nov 7, 2007)

wavy for a cute, fun look.

and straight for a sexy, seductive look.

she's gorgeous any way she does her hair.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 2, 2007)

wavy, i love the volume!


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't decide, love both equally.


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

straight....love straight hair


----------



## emih19 (Dec 6, 2007)

wavy


----------



## cracka (Dec 6, 2007)

Straight


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 6, 2007)

i like both on her


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2007)

i like it straight better in those pics because the wavy pic is blah, she needs more waves or hair needs to be a lil longer


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

wavy


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Dec 9, 2007)

Straight.


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 9, 2007)

So beautiful..

If I have to choose, I'd say straight


----------



## Anthea (Dec 10, 2007)

I really can't make up my mind as she looks so good in both pics, I guess I say wavy as she looks so glamerous.


----------



## lmf (Dec 10, 2007)

Both


----------



## zstar (Dec 11, 2007)

Wavy! But she can pretty much pull off anything.

She looks so refined and elegant. Like an actress from the 40s!


----------



## maybeimeow (Dec 18, 2007)

wavy... but straight, too... I can't decide!


----------



## something-new (Dec 19, 2007)

thats easy. straight. or. no maybe wavy.

no.. straight. gosh i dont know d:


----------

